# Marineland double bright vs. Finnex fugeray



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

No not for low/med light plants it's not too high but still may give algae issues if
there aren't lots of plants and a few fast growing ones. What tank do you have ?
There was someone on here whio claims to have grown some med light plants under a Marineland DB, but others say they are mostly good for fish/viewing only.
I have one and tried it on a ten g tank(the 20" model) and had that AND one T8 bulb
on it and no plant growth...but the tank wasn't healthy at the time and I didn't realize that while I had the MDB on it so it's on the shelf in the closet.
I personally didn't like the way the beams shown their light absolutely straight down.
I guess I'm just a bulb man...T5/T8..too many shadows/w the LED's.
Probable wouldn't be that way in any tank over 12" deep as the light can spread then.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

For lower light tanks, ones without the higher demands for nutrients, it really is all down to the light for algae control. Control the light, control the algae. You should do okay with low light plants with the Marineland fixture, but I have no experience with it.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, so 45 par at the substrate is too much for low-medium light plants?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

It's not too much more like you might have some algae unless you have the right plants. Remember though, 43 directly under the light, 3" to either side and it drops to 33.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

So just go with the 20" Finnex?


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've decided to go with the Finnex fugeray, but now I can't decide if I should buy the 16" or 20" fixture. I would like the 16" fixture because the light isn't too strong, but it would not tech across my 10g tank. The 20" would, however I'm afraid the light it would give if would be too much for a low to medium plant tank. Can anyone help by
1) giving a way where I could get the 16" fixture to fit
2) giving proof that the 20" fixture won't be overkill.
Also gets a link to the par chart
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Worse case scenario man you can always raise the 20" fixture above the tank a few inches.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Worse case scenario man you can always raise the 20" fixture above the tank a few inches.


How so?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's what I was talking about. Also on the 20" the legs raise it above the tank a couple of inches so something to think about.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

fishkeeper01 said:


> How so?


Someone is selling some risers on the Sale forum:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=567866&highlight=finnex

Also, if you have time, you can always create a hanging fixture using conduit pipe. Here's a link to the thread I created documenting how I constructed mine:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=402385&highlight=finnex


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The legs that come with it don't raise it much. And most risers that are made are for rimless tanks


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

tattooedfool83 said:


> ... And most risers that are made are for rimless tanks


That's what's kind of cool about the risers in the Sale section (just as an FYI), those do work on both rimmed and rimless tanks. The pictures in the ad show it installed on a rimmed tank.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

So with all the information given would the par readings for the 20" fugeray fixture be too strong for low to medium light plants?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

fishkeeper01 said:


> So with all the information given would the par readings for the 20" fugeray fixture be too strong for low to medium light plants?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944


I would go with the 20" Finnex. You'll be fine with that, plus you can always raise it a few inches if need be. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

R you sure, because the intensity of the light seems so strong. I just don't want the light to be too strong. After looking at that par chart, almost half my tank would be under high light conditions. Sorry I'm just asking a lot of questions because I'm new to planted tanks.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

fishkeeper01 said:


> R you sure, because the intensity of the light seems so strong. I just don't want the light to be too strong. After looking at that par chart, almost half my tank would be under high light conditions. Sorry I'm just asking a lot of questions because I'm new to planted tanks.


Yeah IMO. It's a lot cheaper to raise the light up if needed, than it is to buy another light or the hassle of returning/exchanging, if the 16" isn't doing a good enough job for your plants. What I've done before is call the manufacture of the lights (Finnex) and discuss your needs/concerns and ask them if they think that light will work best for your setup. :fish:


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris_Produces said:


> Yeah IMO. It's a lot cheaper to raise the light up if needed, than it is to buy another light or the hassle of returning/exchanging, if the 16" isn't doing a good enough job for your plants. What I've done before is call the manufacture of the lights (Finnex) and discuss your needs/concerns and ask them if they think that light will work best for your setup. :fish:


Hire would I raise it, other than using risers?


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Hire would I raise it, other than using risers?


Create a hanging fixture using conduit pipe. In my previous post, I linked my thread that documented how I created mine.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

I've used those picture hanging cable kits you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot to hang the fixture higher about the tank. It provides almost endless height adjustment possibilities.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Or do this...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=567866&highlight=finnex


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Or use floating plants to cut the light down  Plus they look cool on an open topper.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just one last question, so the par reading for 6" directly under the 20" fixture is 102 par, would that be too strong for low to medium light plants?


----------



## kdv9tb (Oct 28, 2011)

I grow anubias, mosses, and crypts just fine under the finnex fugeray on a ten gallon. you may have to do some dosing to keep algae at bay, but like what has been said before, worst case is you have to raise the light.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

kdv9tb said:


> I grow anubias, mosses, and crypts just fine under the finnex fugeray on a ten gallon. you may have to do some dosing to keep algae at bay, but like what has been said before, worst case is you have to raise the light.


So along with root tabs and seachem flourish, I would maybe have to dose excel as well?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

fishkeeper01 said:


> So along with root tabs and seachem flourish, I would maybe have to dose excel as well?


It would probably be a good idea.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

kdv9tb said:


> I grow anubias, mosses, and crypts just fine under the finnex fugeray on a ten gallon. you may have to do some dosing to keep algae at bay, but like what has been said before, worst case is you have to raise the light.


Yeah what they said


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

fishkeeper01 said:


> So along with root tabs and seachem flourish, I would maybe have to dose excel as well?


Yeah I would but definitely research the plants you're wanting to use and how they react/work with excel. Some plants don't like it and will melt badly or die off if you use Excel. This is quoted from a good link "...excel will melt any plants if it is in a high enough concentration, but it should only really effect mosses, riccia, vallisnerias, and then anacharis and moneyworts on occasion." Just don't overdose whatever you do. High concentrations of almost anything, besides clean water, can adversely affect any plant. 

Here's a link....http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=100710

Usually if Excel is killing a bunch of your plants, it's your fault for overdosing them.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I was planning to keep, so I gotta be careful about during the excel? Other than that my other plants should be fine.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

fishkeeper01 said:


> I was planning to keep, so I gotta be careful about during the excel? Other than that my other plants should be fine.


Yeah just follow the recommended dosage and start out slow. When I started using Excel, I did the initial dose and then I've just been dosing every 3rd day roughly (i.e. Monday & Thursday). Then I dose Flourish Comprehensive on Tuesday & Friday. I'm doing this for about a month to make sure nothing crazy happens, especially since I have invertebrates in my tank. So far, so good. Plants are definitely looking great.


----------

